
Covid-19: Pronóstico de la curva para Abril de 2020 - computerphysics
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/covid-19-pron%25C3%25B3stico-de-la-curva-para-abril-2020-p%25C3%25A9rez-sacrist%25C3%25A1n
======
computerphysics
Publicado el estudio: "An international comparison of the second derivative of
COVID-19 deaths after implementation of social distancing measures" =>
[https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.03.25.20041475v...](https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.03.25.20041475v1.full.pdf)

Pronóstico para España, peor que el de Italia en Mayo de 2020, 45.000
víctimas. El pico llegaría a mediados de Abril con 2.200 víctimas diarias.

